
Does Deep Learning Still Need Backpropagation? - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/does-deep-learning-still-need-backpropagation-fb32bf636a80
======
marmaduke
Mentions a so called HSIC bottleneck, maximizing mutual information between
hidden states and labels, minimizing mutual dependence between input and
hidden states (?)

PDF here

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1908.01580v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1908.01580v1.pdf)

Another place I recently saw Reproducing Kernel Hilbert Spaces was in Stein
Variational Gradient Descent (PyMC3 implements it). It seems like a clever
basis set but have to admit I don't understand what's going on.

